# Dubai in 10 years time??



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there , 
Just interested in your views on what you think Dubai will be like in 10 years time ? Will you move on to somewhere else or will it continue to grow and attract ? 
Husband has 10 years left in the military but I'm still pining for a life in better climates  I can wait .... Lol


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A post-apocalyptic version of Blackpool.


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Indians taking the power and using Filipinos in their 7/11s shops.

The rest of the super buildings in flames and the streets full of motorbikes in bad conditions.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

So guys, what are the bad points? ;-)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think in ten years time many of the places that we live in now will have become uninhabitable due to poor maintenance and subsidence. There will be an awful lot of people trying in vain to claim on their home insurance to cover the total loss of the apartments that they invested in. Unless of course you are an Emirati in which case the govt will cover your losses. The revenue for this will come from a raft of invisble taxes on Expats who will represent an even larger proportion of the skilled labour than they already do.

You`ll proabably ned a boat or a helicopter to get to the Atlantis Hotel and where you will find the oldtimers telling you they`ve been here so long that they can remember when there were islands called "The World".

However if democracy breaks out in Saudi Arabia all bets are off!!


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got back today from a week long trip. The thing that got me is I heard that there is a population of only 1.6 million but when you see the size it seems like it is 5 times that. 

With 8 million tourists a year you have to think what will happen when the oil runs out or gets too expensive to fly in for a jolly. In Europe people can still use high speed trains but Dubai? I would not count them out though, they would probably build some super contraption to get people in and they would just go there to use the super contraption 

Part of me can really see a future for the place, it is absolutely amazing what they have done, those sky scrapers rising out of the desert is just beyond belief. On the other hand staring out of the airport lounge at the skyline today I could not help thinking this place is just souless bling.

All that said I am still going to come and open a business, Dubai is just too big to ignore.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

sculptures said:


> Hi there ,
> Just interested in your views on what you think Dubai will be like in 10 years time ? Will you move on to somewhere else or will it continue to grow and attract ?
> Husband has 10 years left in the military but I'm still pining for a life in better climates  I can wait .... Lol


There will hardly be as many safe and livable cities in the world as there are today. European cities, ex those in Germany would be a dump and large slums with rampant violence and immense poverty. Dubai's population would have grown another 50-70% and we would have tonnes of englishmen and frenchmen arriving here and moaning endlessly. The only sad thing about this city would be this bunch of whiners and moaners ridiculing Dubai. 
And I wish i will still be here ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

woodlands said:


> There will hardly be as many safe and livable cities in the world as there are today. European cities, ex those in Germany would be a dump and large slums with rampant violence and immense poverty.


The main European cities have been going for 2000 years plus. Although it feels like it with the current clowns in charge of the UK, I don't think we'll be seeing Mad Max/Escape From New York scenes within the decade.

As for Dubai: Diera, Bur Dubai, Oud Metha, Garhoud, Hor Al Anz, SZR, Satwa, Al Quoz and Jumeriah will be business as usual. Occupancy in certain buildings will rise and fall, the odd building will go derelict but it probably won't change the landscape too much.

International City, a ghetto sustained only by Dragon Mart and insular criminal activities. Discovery Gardens, abandoned, knocked down or providing ghetto housing for Jebel Ali labourers. 

Palm, JBR, The Marina, JLT - the $64,000 question, certainly the areas that will have the bigger spikes with regards to it's fortunes over the next 10 years.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

My take:

Physically: more or less the same as now. The days of rapid population growth is largely over (what exactly will bring more people to Dubai to justify large - scale growth?). The existing developments will gradually come to a completion and quite a lot of money will be spent on maintenance and repair on communities only ten years old. The cost of living will still be very high and expats will be forced to pay higher and higher "taxes" in one form or another to pay for all the landscaping and roadways, which do not come cheap. DEWA is still subsidised by the government but that will come to an end eventually and expats will have to shoulder the full cost of all the water bills required to keep Emirates Living, Jumeirah, Arabian Ranches etc green and pleasant. Petrol prices will reach parity with the US. 

Dubai has the best infrastructure of any city in the Gulf - for the moment. But the real wealth in the UAE is in Abu Dhabi, and the growth of Doha may turn it into a serious competitor to Dubai as people tend to go to where the money is.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

As long as the oil is spilling out of the soil in Abu Dhabi, Dubai LLC will run. Not like before but it will run like the whole UAE.
After that the nature will claim the occupied land back and it becomes desert again. But maybe one of the leading people here will invent something that calms down the climate, you never know...!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

In ten years time.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

desertdude said:


> In ten years time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vorEEeC9eS4&feature=player_embedded


Banned before it's even been released, even the website is blocked. 

I've not been a gamer for years but that trailer is stunning, amazing how far consoles, animated intros etc have come along.


----------

